
SRP – Secure Remote Password Protocol - whalesalad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Remote_Password_protocol
======
gjvc
This links to a Wikipedia article which says:

"The Secure Remote Password protocol (SRP) is an augmented password-
authenticated key agreement (PAKE) protocol, specifically designed to work
around existing patents."

...but it doesn't go into any detail about said patents. Could someone here
shed some light, please?

